# Deepwater Nautilus



## jseven (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone have good numbers for DWN?? My crew and I are going to trailer the boat down to Venice on Thursday and fish Friday through Monday. I have every rig except DWN and I would like to have it as an option when I am down there depending on what Roffs looks like. Thanks in advance!


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

N28 42.360 W87 43.120


----------



## jseven (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

The Nautilus probably will not be on that location on the days you listedyou were planning to go out there FYI. The Ocean Confidence would be a better bet.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## jseven (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Tom. I appreciate your help! 

John


----------

